# calling in the wind



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi all,

I live in ND, and have just started to get into calling, and have some questions about calling in the wind, and its almost always windy here. what extra precautions do i need to make, what sort of stands do in need to look for when in a situation like last weekend (I quit and stomped around for some sharpies) when the wind is 30+ mph and you may not get another chance to hunt for a few weeks.

another question i have is... My brother got me a Lohmans game caller, the CD player type, do I just let the thing run or should i pause it every once in awhile, to be honest listening to that thing for 30 min is enuf to make me want to put it out of its misery.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think when it is windy you need to adjust your calling. I use only hand calls.

When it is windy you need to pan your calling in different directions. Ahead of you, to the sides, etc. Also you need to call more often. If you normally space your distress sounds 5 minutes then only space them 2 to 3 minutes in the wind. The chance that a coyote will hear it in the wind is diminished especially if it is walking around in swales and low spots. The more often you make noise the more often it will hear it. Then I also use a louder call. Some of the calls I have are too quiet for windy days. On windy days I like my Crit R Call Magnum. It really throws the sound out there.

I had heard somewhere that higher pitches carry better in wind. Is that true anybody know?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like to call more often and try to sneak as close to bedding areas as possible and call. A coyotes hearing is impaired greatly and i think they get a little wiery in the wind because of it. They know they are a little more vulnerable in the wind due to their senses being dulled and they don't want to be out in the open with nothing to let them know of danger. Call with a loud call and get as close to a bedding area as possible and keep after it!!!!.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I like to use high pitch howls, try to sound like a pup or a non-threating howl. They carry real well in the wind and it does help to put the coyote at ease. I like to pan the calls around also. I agree that calling more frequent during windy days will improve your chances. I have not had a coyote run away if they are close; in fact I find its just the opposite they come running in to investigate. I like to wait 5 to 10 min after my howls to see if anything comes to the howls. Pan the sound around as much as you can. You can even hold the speaker and pan it around. My sets are typically 30 to 50 mins long depending on the locations. Always set up so that you have a lot of area down wind to stop and shoot the coyote. They always come in down wind, just about.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info, 
I just went out and purchased a new hand call, a Hot Dog, sounded good in the video, so what the heck, the howler i had by knight was a major POS..more like a dying elk.

This one seems to be pretty loud hope it works...
speaking of which, do you guys use howls alot this time of the year?

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I use the hot dog and the little dog for most of my howling. I have some others i use if i am going back to a spot that i called one in at. The hotdog is a good choice.

I usally howl everytime before every set. Give out two or three howls and sit and wait for five minutes then go to my distress for about a minute or minute and a half, then I pause for five minutes and give another distress. I shorten the length of the distress and increase the leangth inbetween calling. This time of the year pups are looking for companionship, someone to play with someone to hunt with. I howl this time of the year and pretty good success. Just remember that those howls really reach out there so don't be in a hurry to leave 15 20 minutes is too early. You got coyotes comin as your driving away. My success rate is probaly aroun 50-60 percent this time of the year, and increases as the year goes on. lately my sets have been longer for some reason. I hadn't been getting any so I stayed longer and like 40 to 50 minutes before I saw one.

As we get into mating season I don't use distress. Female invitation howls and yelps work great.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I also use the Hot Dog. For some reason that one just works well for me. I also use the little dog for some young coyotes sounds. I would eventually get some other howlers too so you have some options. I also use a howl at the beginning of each set. Get the sound out there and let them know that there is another coyote there. Then when the distress sounds are made the coyotes may think that they are late for dinner. Then here they come!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Good points guys the wind can really make hunting hard but it dosen't shut down the hunting!


----------

